# should I worry (pains)



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'm 6+1 by my last AF (not sure I guess my clinic will date me earlier).  I had a natural FET (2 went back).

I'm having pains varying from mild to pretty intense ALL the time.  In my lower stomach, lower back, sides, top of my stomach, tops of my thighs - all over.

How long does this stage last?

**touchwood** I haven't had any bleeding (well, a teensy dot half the size of a 5p when I aherm cleaned the crinone out but I'm trying not to think about that).

When should I worry?

Oh and also, the crinone coming out is grey, brown and black. Disgusting.

I have a scan on Thursday but I am worried. Thursday seems like a lifetime away.

Thanks

Bellini


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

many women get these symptoms in early pregnancy, it varies with each person how long it lasts, but it often settles after a couple of weeks.

All te best for Thursday,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thank you !


----------

